# The Ultimate Question: Mac or PC?



## tellville

Ok guys. I've seen some debate here in the past, but I want a no-holds barred battle to the death: Which is better, PC or Mac?


----------



## VaughanRSmith

PC. For simple value for money. I can get a top of the range PC these days for the equivalent price of a standard to good Mac. I love Mac's interface, and ease of use, but value always wins out.


----------



## Tirian

Depends on what you want to use it for. I bought my wife an iMac notebook. It is more like a "device" than a computer, it is engineered beautifully, never crashes and I never have to touch it. I got her Microsoft Office for Mac and she emails and prepares documents to he hearts content. 

Absolutely useless if you want to do anything other than graphics, work processing and email/internet.

Matt


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock

*Both?*

Why not get a newer Mac that has a intel chip? This way you can run everything. You can dual boot it to xp or vista or whatever. I am not a fan boy of either... I will use anything really... Linux goes on anything.


----------



## Herald

I can't vote on this poll because I don't think that "better" isn't the right word to use between the two. Macs do their thing well. They hardly ever crash and have a better interface. PCs are more versatile, less expensive and more widely used. Macs have always been known as the choice of geeks while PC's are for the rest of us!


----------



## JOwen

PC, but Linux, not windows,


----------



## panta dokimazete

Linux!


----------



## Casey

Matthew Glover said:


> Absolutely useless if you want to do anything other than graphics, work processing and email/internet.


Why would you say that? Just about any program written for Linux has been ported to OS X. There's a huge wealth of software available.


----------



## BobVigneault

You want to play the latest and greatest games, get a PC.

If you're a grown up, get a Mac.


----------



## bookslover

BaptistInCrisis said:


> I can't vote on this poll because I don't think that "better" isn't the right word to use between the two. Macs do their thing well. They hardly ever crash and have a better interface. PCs are more versatile, less expensive and more widely used. Macs have always been known as the choice of geeks while PC's are for the rest of us!



Hey! Who said you could express an opinion here, Mr. Gray Hair? (heh, heh, snicker <runs away quickly>)


----------



## Tirian

Matthew Glover said:


> ..Absolutely useless if you want to do anything other than graphics, work processing and email/internet.





StaunchPresbyterian said:


> Why would you say that? Just about any program written for Linux has been ported to OS X. There's a huge wealth of software available.



I guess it comes down to what type of user you are. Wy would not have the faintest idea on how to download a linux app ported to OSX and install it. The Mac is perfect for her though as it doesnt crash, it runs Mac Office, and has a stable internet browser. Perfect for me because I dont have to do much maintenance on it....

As a commercial user, I am not aware of the kinds of productivity tools being available for the Mac as there are for the PC.

When I say, absolutely "useless unless...(you are of a certain profile)" that profile woul suit a great number of users, therefore I'd not hesitate recommending a Mac to people in that category.

Matt


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy

I have a tablet pc and really enjoy using it for notes with MS Onenote. That alone is worth having a PC. Maybe when apple finally puts out a tablet I would consider it.


----------



## historyb

JOwen said:


> PC, but Linux, not windows,


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Currently I'm using an Apple 14" iBook G4 running Tiger (OS 10.4.9); before that I had a 12" iBook running OS 9, and before that an iMac. 

I've never had a virus or any other malware. On those sites not Safari-friendly (Safari is the Apple browser -- similar to Firefox) I use Firefox.

I'm an almost-professional poet and writer (that means I don't get paid for my writings yet), and use the machine to produce a lot of material. I got MS Office 2004 for that.

The recent iBook (early 2005), along with a good printer, some gadgets, and various software cost around $2,900 (the machine alone I think $1,600). My wife and I saved for over a year to get it. Got it from Small Dog Electronics on a visit back to the states. I needed a rugged machine that could weather any mistakes I might perpetrate on it, and survive the growing tide of malware.

My daughter says to me, "Dad, get a _real_ computer!" My retort is she's still suffering from post-adolescent brain disorder.

I've had to learn how to use PCs ("real computers") on various travels where I don't take my own, but then you can see my use is limited.

My wife is happy with the 12" iBook I gave her. She has no problems with it.

Lord willing, I'll be a Mac guy while I'm in this world.

Steve


----------



## BlackCalvinist

Mac.

Whatever software you need for whatever you need it for, there's always a Mac equivalent (most companies make their software cross-platform). 

No malware, more stable and Win users are JUST getting what we've had for years.........

heh.  I'll stay where I am with my Mac.


----------



## LadyFlynt

I dispute the idea that Macs are the choice of geeks...I know a couple of truely geek IT guys that both despise Mac.


----------



## JOwen

True geeks use Linux.


----------



## historyb




----------



## KMK

I'm running a PowerBook G4, Running Mac OS X Version 10.3.9 and lovin' every minute of it!!!!!


----------



## Casey

KMK said:


> I'm running a PowerBook G4, Running Mac OS X Version 10.3.9 and lovin' every minute of it!!!!!


----------



## jbergsing

When I can get an Mac notebook for around $1200, equivilent to a PC in that price range, I'll become a staunch Mac guy. Until then, I'll stick with my WinXP machine. It's never once failed me. Macs are overpriced considering their practical deficiencies. There aren't Mac equivilents to many PC applications. Apple refuses to lower the prices of their machines even though they don't cost more to make than most PCs. Nope, I'm not a Mac guy. Oh, I know there are some benefits to them. I'll even say I do like the interface more than XP. But I think Vista is a leap forward in this area anyway.


----------



## IanWatson

Im thinkin about getting a Mac notebook. I have a PC right now and it is giving me alot of problems. 

What do you think?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Ken and Casey,

Why don't you guys upgrade to 10.4, Tiger? It's a stable OS, and the Spotlight feature is invaluable (I tried Google's Desktop for Mac -- the search engine -- but didn't like it).

Ian, I think that would be a good move. Get a decent Mac Manual with it, so you know how to work it -- and Macs are easy to learn.

John, I would think one could get a Mac notebook for $1,200 (even a slightly older -- but new -- model), but it sounds like you're happy with what you have.

Steve


----------



## ReformedWretch

> Apple refuses to lower the prices of their machines even though they don't cost more to make than most PCs.



This annoys me greatly as well.


----------



## Casey

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Ken and Casey,
> 
> Why don't you guys upgrade to 10.4, Tiger? It's a stable OS, and the Spotlight feature is invaluable (I tried Google's Desktop for Mac -- the search engine -- but didn't like it).


Because much of the software I use is Open Source (browser, e-mail, word-processing, image-editing, etc.) . . and since it all works on 10.3.9, I'm fine with it.  Anyway, it was my understanding that 10.5 will be coming out soon!


----------



## Scott

I was up until 1 am last night dealing with weird PC errors. Reminded me of this commercial. I have a tech guy coming out today. 

I have had a horrible experience with doing home movies on the PC. Reminds me of this commercial. 

Anyway, Mac sounds very good today.


----------



## Scott

jbergsing said:


> When I can get an Mac notebook for around $1200, equivilent to a PC in that price range, I'll become a staunch Mac guy. Until then, I'll stick with my WinXP machine. It's never once failed me. Macs are overpriced considering their practical deficiencies.


In my experience, I am not sure that the price is really different if you factor in the value of time spent dealing with weird error messages, driver problems and the like. It sounds like you have not had problems, which is great. I have problems at home. Our PCs at work also have constant problems and they are run by EDS, which should know what its doing. Anyway, for those of us who do have problems, if you put a value on time, then PCs may not be so cheap after all.


----------



## historyb

Well Dell has jumped on the Linux Bandwagon. They will offer PC's with Ubuntu Linux pre-installed. the article here


----------



## daveb

I'd say it's really up to the individual. Mostly it depends if the software you want to use is available on both platforms. I get to play with a Mac at work, it's nice, I could use it full-time no problem. I'm hoping to get a mac laptop at some point after 10.5 and a hardware refresh.

The downside for a Mac is that you can't go and build your own box and you pay a bit of the Apple tax, the upside is generally 'it just works'. As I get older I don't like tinkering around with my systems as much and just want things to work out of the box without fuss. Macs can also run any X11 apps which is nice as well.

Windows is pretty good once you have the drivers and if you're safe in your computing. Vista looks good (except for driver support) but it's not touching my box since I don't feel like doing a hardware upgrade, XP for me.

Linux is just a pain in my opinion and not polished enough for me to use as a desktop. For my *nix fun I just run Freebsd as desktop Openbsd as server.

So the answer is: get what you want


----------



## historyb

Have you tried the newbie friendly distro's like PCLinuxOS or Mepis? Even though I could tinker with them I don't like too so I use PCLinuxOS and Mepis which both work out of the box


----------



## Scott

Got word that the tech repair guy just left the house and the Wintel computer is running again. Seems like once every year or two, I have to spend several hours / days trying and failing to fix unintelligible Windows problems and then pay a guy to come out and fix the problems. I am going to factor that into the price of my next computer. And we do not use our system hard. It is mainly for email, some small kids' educational and game software, and internet browsing. Argh! I am becoming anti-Microsoft.


----------



## G.Wetmore

I had a P.C.s for a long time, and I finally got a mac almost 2 yrs ago. I just got tired of viruses, spyware, crashing, and every other problematic thing my Dell was doing. I bought a Ibook G4 and told myself that I would use it for class and things, where I would need the portability of the laptop, but that I would keep my PC set up on my desk and use it at the house. Well, after a few days getting used to the mac, I liked it so much I never used the pc. Finally after just letting it sit on my desk for about a year and a half I just took it down because all it was doing was taking up space. I am not a computer geek, but I know that I will never by another windows computer again. I have not had any problems on my mac. Everything works good, and I know that the system is secure, so I'm not going to get a buch of viruses.

So to all of you who are still using those filthy virus ridden PC's, come to the light and get a mac for you next computer. You won't be sorry.

Oh, by the way, for all of you who need a good Bible software that does original languages, I think Accordance works great. I use mine in class next to guys using Bibleworks and Logos, and I think accordance is better, and easier to use.


----------



## daveb

historyb said:


> Have you tried the newbie friendly distro's like PCLinuxOS or Mepis? Even though I could tinker with them I don't like too so I use PCLinuxOS and Mepis which both work out of the box



Haven't tried either of those but have used multiple versions of Red Hat/Fedora, Debian, SuSe, Mandrake/Mandriva, Ubuntu/Kubuntu, Knoppix, and Corel. I know that they're getting better (I no longer have to compile my own vid card drivers) but it's not just the OS itself it's the applications. I find the commercial apps for Windows or Mac beat their free Linux counterparts but your mileage may vary.

If I want a Unix-like system I'll usually go for a BSD because they're pretty solid once setup.


----------



## historyb

Scott said:


> Got word that the tech repair guy just left the house and the Wintel computer is running again. Seems like once every year or two, I have to spend several hours / days trying and failing to fix unintelligible Windows problems and then pay a guy to come out and fix the problems. I am going to factor that into the price of my next computer. And we do not use our system hard. It is mainly for email, some small kids' educational and game software, and internet browsing. Argh! I am becoming anti-Microsoft.



That's why I like and dis-like Microsoft. I like them because they keep me in business, I repair PC's and I am anti-Microsoft for the same reason.


----------



## Scott

daveb said:


> I'd say it's really up to the individual. . . So the answer is: get what you want


This is computer relativism - there can be only one!


----------



## daveb

Scott said:


> This is computer relativism - there can be only one!



Yep, it's all relative!  

I'm completely pragmatic when it comes to computers - use whatever tool works best for you!


----------



## KMK

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Ken and Casey,
> 
> Why don't you guys upgrade to 10.4, Tiger? It's a stable OS, and the Spotlight feature is invaluable (I tried Google's Desktop for Mac -- the search engine -- but didn't like it).



I haven't had time. Too busy on PB.


----------



## jbergsing

Jerusalem Blade said:


> John, I would think one could get a Mac notebook for $1,200 (even a slightly older -- but new -- model), but it sounds like you're happy with what you have.


Steve, it isn't that I wouldn't like one myself. It would probably suite me better than the WinXP machine. But with the prices so high for the Mac, I just can't justify to my wife why I need to spend the extra $$$$$.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

John,

I see here a MacBook for $1,099 (a 13 in. screen is pretty small, though, if you're used to something larger):

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...family=MacBook&cid=AOS-AM-109020-A10000075535.

My own wife is so good with money and the budget I put her in charge of our finances, and we have to agree before making big expenditures (I can override, though I do not foresee my doing such). So I can appreciate your working with her. A good Mac is an important investment. That's how we approached it. Being retired and in a foreign country, our income is fixed.

She helped me save for mine (14 in iBook G4); I got what I foresaw I would need for the next 4 years or so -- could last me longer than that, for my usage.

Steve


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Thought I'd post this unhappy news about malware being able to piggyback Microsoft's security patches:

http://blog.washingtonpost.com/securityfix/2007/05/malware_using_microsoft_patch.html?

(If registration is required to read this -- I don't remember -- it's free.)

Steve


----------



## 3John2

I must be a geek. I just bought another iMac. Couldn't resist got it for $120 including shipping & handling on ebay. Works great!!! Has a Motorola chip though I think. For what I use it it's just fine. At least I'm being a good steward with my $$.


----------

